# Mayones Duvell v Regius?



## Jonathan Thomas (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking for the definitive metal/hard rock guitar and I think I've boiled it down to one of these two.

I need it to be tight for palm muting. And I need plenty of saturation AND definition - if that's possible.

Any thoughts and advice would be welcome, thank you.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Sep 11, 2018)

Have you ever played one?

I would HIGHLY dissuade you from spending £3,000+ on a guitar that you haven't played, based on what people say online.

I have tried 6 different Mayones of varying price points and I didn't like any of them. They're good quality etc, but something about it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Sogradde (Sep 11, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Have you ever played one?
> 
> I would HIGHLY dissuade you from spending £3,000+ on a guitar that you haven't played, based on what people say online.
> 
> I have tried 6 different Mayones of varying price points and I didn't like any of them. They're good quality etc, but something about it just wasn't for me.


This is correct.

The biggest difference between Duvell and Regius are neck shape and construction afaik.
Duvell feels more like an Ibanez RG, Regius feels like an ESP Horizon, to put it in simple terms.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Sep 11, 2018)

I have both and love both. 

My Duvell is a baritone scale so is better for rhythm and the regius for leads. I would 100% try one if you can, as I know people who don't find one or other comfy for whatever reason.


----------



## Albake21 (Sep 11, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Have you ever played one?
> 
> I would HIGHLY dissuade you from spending £3,000+ on a guitar that you haven't played, based on what people say online.
> 
> I have tried 6 different Mayones of varying price points and I didn't like any of them. They're good quality etc, but something about it just wasn't for me.


This was exactly my experience, they are my favorite looking guitars, but just something about them isn't worth the price tag to me.


----------



## bnzboy (Sep 11, 2018)

Albake21 said:


> This was exactly my experience, they are my favorite looking guitars, but just something about them isn't worth the price tag to me.



I guess this applies to a lot of companies like Anderson and Suhr. They are well built but some models were way too overpriced. I still want one though. 

I bought half of my guitars without ever playing them just because I had no choice to try them out. I got lucky and enjoy what I have bought but now I know what kind of features I am looking for a guitar.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 12, 2018)

you arent asking about a Squier strat vs a BCRich custom shop baritone Warlock... you are asking about two Mayones models, both are equaly great, both would do the job fine. Just change the pickups if you need for your taste

You pretty much are asking about which guitar shape would be the best for you......Pick the one you like the most!.... it aint that hard bro


----------



## cip 123 (Sep 12, 2018)

Jonathan Thomas said:


> Looking for the definitive metal/hard rock guitar and I think I've boiled it down to one of these two.
> 
> I need it to be tight for palm muting. And I need plenty of saturation AND definition - if that's possible.
> 
> Any thoughts and advice would be welcome, thank you.



The tone you're describing concerns pickups, not what guitar you want. 

Tell us what specs you like and we can help you with choices but "tight, saturated" has very little to do with guitar and a lot to do with pickups and amps.


----------



## Vede (Sep 12, 2018)

I have both, love both. Biggest differences between the two:

Duvell
- “Pointy” aesthetic
- Jumbo SS frets
- Bolt-on neck (tends to be a little snappier)
- No tone knob
- SD Nazgul/Senitent pups (generally)
- Less expensive than Regius (generally)

Regius
- “Rounded” aesthetic
- Jumbo nickel frets (generally)
- Neck-through
- Has a tone knob
- BK pickups (generally)
- More expensive than Duvell (generally)

Both are absolutely top-notch instruments. Pick the one with the features and aesthetics that appeal to you the most, knowing that pickups can be easily swapped.


----------



## Jonathan Thomas (Sep 12, 2018)

I disagree that pickups can change a bass heavy/flubby/muddy guitar into a tight guitar. I have enough experience to know that it's more than just a pickup change that'll fix inherent flubbiness. Saturation, I might give you that one, fair enough.

I've played both before and liked both. I played both yesterday and was edging toward the deeper sounding Duvell. It might have been the pickups but the Regius sounded a bit bland in comparison - it had a JB and a Jazz maybe. However, I appreciated it and liked the Regius too, would like to try a few more Regius models with different pickups. 

I wouldn't know where to start with choosing the right pickups for a Regius though. I really like the SDs in the Duvell.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Sep 12, 2018)

Regius because neckthrougj is best. 

But actually legend because Tele shape is super best


----------



## Jonathan Thomas (Sep 12, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> you arent asking about a Squier strat vs a BCRich custom shop baritone Warlock... you are asking about two Mayones models, both are equaly great, both would do the job fine. Just change the pickups if you need for your taste
> 
> You pretty much are asking about which guitar shape would be the best for you......Pick the one you like the most!.... it aint that hard bro


Have you tried both? Reason I ask is because they sound different, it's really not just about the shape. You're right in one respect, they will both serve the purpose well.

Some of the comments are quite condescending on here. New user does not = clueless. But cheers anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 12, 2018)

Go used. Get both. Sell the one you like the least after a month or so testing through your own rig.


----------



## ikarus (Sep 12, 2018)

I have both and they are really good instruments. Probably my favourite instruments so far and I have owned a lot.

I have to disagree that a Regius feels like a Horizon though.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 12, 2018)

Jonathan Thomas said:


> Have you tried both? Reason I ask is because they sound different, it's really not just about the shape. You're right in one respect, they will both serve the purpose well.
> 
> Some of the comments are quite condescending on here. New user does not = clueless. But cheers anyway.


aahhh sorry if I seemed rude bro, wasnt my intention

but its like asking what would sound better, a RG, RGA, or S Ibanez? 

yes, both guitars have different necks/body woods, which could give you a difference in tone (depending on how much you are inot the "tone wood") neck construction, and then the other difference is on the pickups. Which can be easily changed. The rest its jsut a body shape difference. Both guitars are of the same quality and specs (unless you get a baritone version of them)

so yeah, go with the one that looks prettier to you bro.... then change pickup if you need to



cip 123 said:


> Tell us what specs you like and we can help you with choices but "tight, saturated" has very little to do with guitar and a lot to do with pickups and amps.



^that

reason why to my reply is because reason why of your question. ....I want a "thigh" guitar.... Which is way more to do with your signal path and rig. Also going with string gauges and scale lenght and preffered tunning.

You could start by giving us more backstory of what you have tried and what you are after. What guitars you had before, if you are looking inot the woods/construction, compare the ones you have own over the years vs these and go from there

but pick the one thats prettier to you  would make you pick it up more and play more


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Sep 13, 2018)

Have never played either, only have drooled over them and read alot.

There have been posts made by forum members who have played some of the finest guitars and who have gone through literally hundreds who have said Duvell are the bread and butter while some other models sound lifeless.

Obviously there are others here who have both models and do not feel this way so I guess you would just have to try and see but for my blind test I would go with the Duvell.


----------



## Dyingsea (Sep 13, 2018)

Why not a Setius? It's oftentimes overlooked but great tone and simple. I personally like the Setius and Regius for different reasons. The Duvell while a fine guitar is just too pointy in shape for me.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a Duvell its a stud. Havent played a Regius but they look gorgeous. I have a standard Duvell which have been discontinued, the elites look awesome though ads some flashiness.

I will say the Duvell is super meat and potatoes in a good way the instrument never gets in the way of itself


----------



## vibrantgermancities (Sep 13, 2018)

I used to own a Regius - tone was to die for, very clear. Smoked the Suhr I was weighing it up against in that department. The neck shape was _almost_ very comfortable - not too slim and the satin finish is excellent under the hand - but seemed to me to have very angular shoulders and prominent fret ends. Not sharp, but very noticeable under the hand in a way that always irritated me. Also I never get on too well with flat-top guitars that have no forearm contour, though I gather they’ve changed the carve there slightly. In other words, it sounded huge but never quite felt like home.

Also, minor thing but it was factory fitted with a 48mm humbucker in the bridge even though it would have aligned better with F spacing if I remember correctly. Makes absolutely no difference, but hey. 

Not tried a Duvell for comparison - I’ve seen a few demoed when I’ve been in shops and again they sound terrific. I don’t think you’ll be let down tonally either way, but in my experience nothing beats finding out if something is actually comfortable.


----------



## Captastic (Sep 13, 2018)

Play one play one play one! I bought a Skerveson Raptor 5th Anniversary on a group run. Waited 6 months for the build. 1st one sent out. Disappointed. Build Quality was good/great, but no soul. Just didn't have it for me. Sold it quickly at a $500 loss. Don't buy into hype.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 17, 2018)

Dyingsea said:


> Why not a Setius? It's oftentimes overlooked but great tone and simple. I personally like the Setius and Regius for different reasons. The Duvell while a fine guitar is just too pointy in shape for me.



Totally agree with this post and if you are not dead set on the Duvell or the Regius I would consider. I had a GTM7 and it was the ballsiest guitar I have had. It's and interesting guitar. Thick mahogany body and really thick arch top. Mahagony neck and rosewood fretboard made it really dark sounding, close to one of my Les Paul standards. It looks like a cross between a Caparison Angelus and a PRS McCarty but not he example I had the built quality and selection for the top wood were better than on guitars I have owned from both these brands. And it is somehow considered a lower instrument in the line up so you can score it for less money. I personally haven't played the Duvell but looking at the specs there are Dellingers and J. Customs I'd rather have instead for more reasonable prices. The Regius is a guitar I love but with the rounded contours and flat top I found it a bit uncomfortable. It just kept sliding around. But that's any experience. You may try one and fall in love.


----------



## GuthrieTremonti (Dec 2, 2022)

I have a Regius and I love it for the build quality. None of my other guitars is like that. Super low action, no fret buzz, plays very smooth. The neck feels great, although I prefer deeper profiles than that, like a PRS pattern or even a Tom Anderson even taper.
What surprised me a little was the choice of the JBs in it.
While they sound full and produce a beatiful thick mid range that easily turns into controlled feedback if you want the JB does have a bit of a looser low end and compresses quite a bit.
I like it for what it does, but after a while of playing it gets tiring and I‘m missing the subtleties of a lower output pickup.
The sound of the guitar is quite tight and defined, with lots of maple (neckthrough and top) and ebony not only as a fretboard but also covering the headstock probably also helps to get this clarity out of a mahogany back guitar.
Ergonomically I‘m not a fan of the hard fingerboard edges or the carved top, but both looks so extremely esthetic. 

Personally I had a mixed experience with my Tom Anderson Angel. It looks and feels just right, but somehow I can’t get a low action setup without lots of fret buzz. Other than that.. it‘s my favorite guitar.
But yeah, the reason I came here was because I‘m also curious about the Duvell. Mayones told me it was quite versatile and not just a pure metal instrument, but I kind of agree with what has been said about the pointy looks. I think it‘s well designed but has a certain attitude.


----------

